

A VC’s startup secrets he wishes he had known as an entrepreneur - austenallred
http://pando.com/2014/01/10/a-vcs-10-startup-secrets-he-wishes-he-had-known-as-an-entrepreneur/

======
tomblomfield
That article was unbelievably painful to read.

Do statements become more plausible when arranged into alliterative acronyms?

~~~
eande
True, you have to dive your mind into the article to follow along as it has a
dense content writing style. Having read over the years many of these kind of
articles I thought this is one of the best aggregated information in a single
article. Each sentences carries lots of deep experience. In my opinion well
done.

------
normloman
Worst part was when he says to hire for cultural quality. He basically says to
hire people exactly like you.

------
changdizzle
And don't forget the 5 D's - Dodge, Duck, Dip, Dive and Dodge.

------
grimtrigger
Don't forget to be BAD! Buzzwords All Day

